# Anyone on *******?



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Have joined recently and wondered what people think of it ...

Bels x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am a member, but I don't really ******* myself, I am more a lurker.  It seems a duplicate of effort to put stuff on ******** and *******, and I can't be bothered!  But I have a few people that I keep track of and I read my updates most days.

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am signed up but not too sure how is works


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I am Tweeting mainly for my business, although I add the odd personal bit ... it is time consuming what with managing my ******** biz page as well    

Saila .. what do you want to know hun?

xx


----------

